# Carey Hart had to sit next to a fat person on a plane. Feeling so bad for him, omg.



## Buffie (Nov 5, 2010)

NOT.

Here's a clue, Carey. Big people exist. Big people travel. Big people fly commercial. Big people have to sit in regular airplane seats because I don't currently have the resources to open my own fat-friendly airline.

Since you felt it was necessary to tweet about it:

"This is like a scene in a movie. Seat next 2 me is open and the last person to board the plane is 300 lbs and sitting right next 2 me."

http://twitter.com/#!/hartluck/status/29672401788

... I assume you found the experience disturbing.

So here's what I suggest so you may avoid such suffering in the future.

Take some of your money and charter a jet or buy yourself an entire row of seats. I'm pretty sure you can afford one of those options, right?

Contrary to what you may believe, it is NOT the big person's responsibility to avoid YOU. It is YOUR responsibility to accommodate YOUR OWN comfort when you travel.

Or do you think your celebrity status entitles you to a life free of inconvenience?


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 5, 2010)

I used to think he was cool. Pffft.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought he was so sexy. Prejudice and Fat Phobia is so NOT SEXY Carey!! Thanks for showing us a glimpse of the REAL you through TWITTER!! Makes sense now though, he's married to PINK who is obsessed with fitness. I LOVE PINK but if he has issues with fat, I'd bet she does too. Still hoping she doesn't, especially since the jist of her songs are mostly like "don't care what you think" and "stand up for yourself" type songs. Just goes to show, you never see the real people only the persona that they create. 

And why does society "worship" these people? Most are obviously not worthy of Idolizing. Societal ideals and their behaviors need major overhauling. This is the root of alot of problems that our community faces daily.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 5, 2010)

I can only hope that his unfortunate exposure to a fat person has not infected him with a rare strain of zomg! teh deathfat.


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Nov 5, 2010)

Aw, poor baby.  What an ignorant moron.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 5, 2010)

the fat acceptance movement should get right on him and force an apology or boycotts or protests! 

But seriously, that is not cool and people that are celebrities and in the public eye should watch what they say. What about the 300 lbs person that he sat next to? what if he/she read this about them? Its just not a cool thing to do as a human being.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 5, 2010)

Not that it matters, but...



> @hartluck Please do the world a favour and remove yourself from it in the most painful way possible. Also, it's "to" not "2" - idiot.



I just hope I helped to make his day a little bit worse, is all. I'm a "have parade, will rain on it" type of guy.


----------



## Rebel (Nov 5, 2010)

Who the hell is Carey Hart? Is that the "Sunglasses at Night" guy?


----------



## Shosh (Nov 5, 2010)

Rebel said:


> Who the hell is Carey Hart? Is that the "Sunglasses at Night" guy?



That is Corey Hart.


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Shosh said:


> That is Corey Hart.



LOL! I am having visions of a bunch of people not being able to figure out who this dude is. "License to Drive--that guy?!" "No, that's Corey Haim." "Oh, so it's the one on Entertainment Tonight?" "No, that's Mary Hart." ...

I love how people's world comes to an end when they have to sit next to a fat person, but they never quite think to blame the airlines for cramming more of us in there like sardines, both side to side and front to back. Nor do they blame the businessman who sits with his knees about 8 feet apart and uses both of the armrests. Nope, it's the fat people who are the source of all their problems.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 5, 2010)

FMX is the most asinine thing in the world anyway.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Nov 5, 2010)

I still have no clue who this person is. I had to google it. Either way he is a loser.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2010)

He has nothing NOTHING I want to boycott anyway. 

I hope teh deathfatz touched him and was contagious.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 5, 2010)

metal mulisha 4 life


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm not a twitterer and don't know how to tweet or anything, but if I'm reading this right, Mr. Hart's next message says this:

"On the ground and off the plane. I couldnt imagine being a big guy and having 2 travel. Guy next 2 me must gave been 6'8. Feel bad for him.
1:13 PM Nov 4th via Twitter for iPhone"

So the person next to him was perhaps not so much a fat 300 pound person as an overall very large person. Think he feared the fatties were going to come after him if he didn't attempt to clarify and smooth things out?


----------



## Tooz (Nov 5, 2010)

Carrie said:


> I can only hope that his unfortunate exposure to a fat person has not infected him with a rare strain of zomg! teh deathfat.



but it's ~(!*#(!SOCIALLY CONTAGIOUS!)#*!)~


----------



## Buffie (Nov 5, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm not a twitterer and don't know how to tweet or anything, but if I'm reading this right, Mr. Hart's next message says this:
> 
> "On the ground and off the plane. I couldnt imagine being a big guy and having 2 travel. Guy next 2 me must gave been 6'8. Feel bad for him.
> 1:13 PM Nov 4th via Twitter for iPhone"
> ...



~squirmy sheepish face~ I do actually think the 6'8" tweet was a face-saving afterthought.

But my logic is sound... IMO. :blush:

This is why I think it was a backpedal - If someone is 6'8", no matter what their waist size is, I would describe them as tall before I'd say they were 300 lbs. Now that's _me_ but... what about the rest of you? Wouldn't the height get your attention before you took a guess at their weight?

And 300 lbs at 6'8" isn't going to be all that fluffy, typically. 

Just the way the rocks roll around in my brain but I could totally be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time. I still think what he said was douchey and it pissed me off.

Oh and he totally retweeted Seth.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 5, 2010)

Buffie said:


> Oh and he totally retweeted Seth.



Really? I can't wait for all the hate mail I'm going to get!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Who's Carey Hart?


----------



## Buffie (Nov 5, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> Really? I can't wait for all the hate mail I'm going to get!



Really. And I think it's brilliant. I got the impression he was utterly clueless as to why you're not right keen on him. Which isn't surprising but it is amusing.



thirtiesgirl said:


> Who's Carey Hart?



Pink's husband. Not to be confused with Corey "I wear my sunglasses at night" Hart.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Buffie said:


> ~squirmy sheepish face~ I do actually think the 6'8" tweet was a face-saving afterthought.
> 
> But my logic is sound... IMO. :blush:
> 
> ...



No need to squirm! You have a point about someone 6'8"/300 lbs - of course one would note their height before their girth. He was definitely trying to avoid angry fatties.


----------



## Buffie (Nov 5, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> No need to squirm! You have a point about someone 6'8"/300 lbs - of course one would note their height before their girth. He was definitely trying to avoid angry fatties.



~replaces squirmy face with angry fattie one~ Just kiddin'. 

Edited to add:

Love your Dorothy avatar.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Who's Carey Hart?



I'm not going to Google, but with my slight addiction to trash tv, I think I know the following: Carey Hart is married or at least coupled with Pink. He was on the Surreal Life on VH1. He is a recovering addict and he is famous for motocross or some kind of bike racing.. maybe skateboarding? 

I'm usually multi-tasking when the tv's on, so my guess is the above is about 75% correct.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Buffie said:


> Pink's husband.



Ah. ...Ew. I wouldn't want to sit next to him on a plane either.



Buffie said:


> Not to be confused with Corey "I wear my sunglasses at night" Hart.



I'd rather sit next to him. At least he found some good people to write him songs.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 5, 2010)

Buffie said:


> ~squirmy sheepish face~ I do actually think the 6'8" tweet was a face-saving afterthought.
> 
> But my logic is sound... IMO. :blush:
> 
> ...



I think it was a face saving attempt also. Let this be a lesson that once you say it you can't retract it. Especially in this day and age with all the wonderful technology. Too bad the big guy didn't fall on him while trying to get his gigantic self into the tiny seat next to poor scared Carey Hart. He'd probably have a heart attack if he saw me coming towards him. I could see him crying like a b*tch and throwing a tantrum. Put your big boy undies on and deal with it and not by "crying" about it on Twitter!!


----------



## butch (Nov 5, 2010)

I am an enormous Corey Hart fan, and I am glad to say he wrote all his songs (well, except for his cover of "Can't Help Falling In Love"). God, he's dreamy. :blush::wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 5, 2010)

A second point must be made, though.

The general public doesn't quite know what 300lbs looks like. For example, my friends all think I'm like 250lbs max. When the truth is that I'm almost 100lbs over that. And people in public generally think I'm around that, too. 

It all has to do with what the image in their mind is. Perhaps Carey thinks 300lbs looks like Gabriel Iglesias as a 6 foot 8 tall dude, but maybe the guy was more like 450. We don't know. What we DO know, however, is what the weight REALLY looks like, because we live it and are surrounded by it. Someone like Carey is not and therefore would probably number out someone fluffy as being 300lbs when really they may weigh more.

Just saying.


----------



## Szombathy (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess I'm glad I'm clueless enough to not know who Carey Hart was.

I thought of the "I Wear My Sunglasses at Night" guy, but then I realized that was someone else. Oops.

Sounds like this Carey Hart person isn't worth knowing about anyway.


----------



## Buffie (Nov 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> A second point must be made, though.
> 
> The general public doesn't quite know what 300lbs looks like. For example, my friends all think I'm like 250lbs max. When the truth is that I'm almost 100lbs over that. And people in public generally think I'm around that, too.
> 
> ...



I think it's a good point. You're right that we have far more context on what 300 lbs looks like than the average never-been-fat person.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 5, 2010)

he's so fuckin hot tho.


----------



## NoWayOut (Nov 6, 2010)

How come it is always the people who despise fat that get seated next to fat women on the plane? Can't I end up next to a fat woman instead once?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 6, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> How come it is always the people who despise fat that get seated next to fat women on the plane? Can't I end up next to a fat woman instead once?



Lol!  I ask this about a multitude of unfair things in life


----------



## MissStacie (Nov 6, 2010)

Carey Hart is the on again/off again boyfriend/husband of singer Pink.

Yeah, kind of a douche.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, now we know if you're fat, not to sit on a plane with a guy in shades. (Oh no)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 6, 2010)

Who the hell is Carey Heart? Is he anybody?

ETA: Ohhhhh, he's another tatooed trophy boy who rides a motorcycle. I see the significance now. lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Who the hell is Carey Heart? Is he anybody?
> 
> ETA: Ohhhhh, he's another tatooed trophy boy who rides a motorcycle. I see the significance now. lol


Yeah I thought the same thing. Oh..tattoo bike boy sorta married to Pink. <wanders out unimpressed>


----------



## imfree (Nov 6, 2010)

Carrie said:


> I can only hope that his unfortunate exposure to a fat person has not infected him with a rare strain of zomg! teh deathfat.



Hope the sunnuvabeoch gets a fatal case of The Dredded Obesity Plague!!!



lemonadebrigade said:


> Aw, poor baby.  What an ignorant moron.



I FedderLand we spell that "iggnernt mohron"!!




CastingPearls said:


> He has nothing NOTHING I want to boycott anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope teh deathfatz touched him and was contagious.



Certainly the truth has been written!



Buffie
Pink's husband. Not to be confused with Corey "I wear my sunglasses at night" Hart.[/QUOTE said:


> Who the f**k is Pink?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buffie (Nov 7, 2010)

What a bitchy C-U-Next-Tuesday move.

http://twitter.com/#!/Pink/status/661041365131264


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 7, 2010)

Buffie said:


> What a bitchy C-U-Next-Tuesday move.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/Pink/status/661041365131264



Maybe she secretly agrees...


----------



## TinyTum (Nov 7, 2010)

Who's Carey Hart? Never heard of them. 

(not that I really want to know who they are... lol) Presumably someone with massively inflated self-importance?


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 7, 2010)

Buffie said:


> What a bitchy C-U-Next-Tuesday move.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/Pink/status/661041365131264




Best Pink moment ever:

I think it's on one of the later CKY videos (3 or 4) and Bam and Dicamillo are talking about getting famous after Jackass/Viva La Bam and meeting celebrities. Bam brings up Pink approaching him at some MTV function back when she was doing that whole "I grew up on the streets of Philadelphia and was a raver/skater/punk/hip-hop kid" backstory. So Pink runs up to him all, "OMG REMEMBER WHEN WE USED TO SKATE LOVE PARK TOGETHER?" and Bam recounts his response as being something like "Who the fuck are you? Right now is literally the first time I've ever talked to or met you."


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 7, 2010)

I just tweeted this at Pink:

@Pink: @illusionofjoy is a man. He didn't appreciate Carey's fatphobic comment. Yes, Carey posted sthg nice later, but doesn't make up 4 it.


----------



## loveembig (Nov 7, 2010)

I had to google this guy just to find out who or what the hell he was. Imagine my surprise when I found out that he rides motorcycles in the dirt for a living. Now knowing this, I can now honestly say that I really don't give a fuck about him or what he has to say. 

Thank You.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 7, 2010)

I had my own little twitter rant, too 

----

Dear @pink and @hartluck: Fat people are no longer fans of you and @illusionofjoy was making a point. Don't hate, or you'll receive it, too. --- about 4 hours ago 
-----
Nothing like having celebrities say "don't give a fuck what other say/think" and yet throw around discrimination themselves. Just lovely. --- about 4 hours ago 
------
(then someone asked me what I was talking about and what did Carey say... so my answer was this: )
Basically we're disgusting to be near and should never sit next to them. God forbid a 300lbs person sit next to @hartluck again! --- about 4 hours ago 
------
When you're a celebrity, being OPENLY DISCRIMINATORY against ANYONE is a poor choice. Bad move, m'dear. Just look at Mel Gibson  --- about 3 hours ago 
------
You may support gay rights, but you know what? Like it or not, fat people have rights, too. We deserve respect just like everyone else does! --- about 3 hours ago 

:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:

Yeah... from the DMs I got... We've got a lot of secret supporters, too.


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Nov 8, 2010)

I will say that @illusionofjoy tweeting "Please do the world a favour and remove yourself from it in the most painful way possible" seems a bit harsh to me.

As to this next part, I can 100% understand why someone would have a different opinion, but although I think Carey was really rude and deserved to be smacked down, I also think that his later conciliatory comment rather than the typical "LOL FATTIEZ SUCK I mean, I'm totally just concerned for their health" is a reasonably good sign. I'm not saying I think we should be "nicer" to him, other than the "I hope you kill yourself" stuff--more just saying that I'm encouraged that it went the way it did. I think not so long ago, he wouldn't have even had to realize or care that he was hurting anyone with his statement.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 8, 2010)

spacedcowgirl said:


> I will say that @illusionofjoy tweeting "Please do the world a favour and remove yourself from it in the most painful way possible" seems a bit harsh to me.
> 
> As to this next part, I can 100% understand why someone would have a different opinion, but although I think Carey was really rude and deserved to be smacked down, I also think that his later conciliatory comment rather than the typical "LOL FATTIEZ SUCK I mean, I'm totally just concerned for their health" is a reasonably good sign. I'm not saying I think we should be "nicer" to him, other than the "I hope you kill yourself" stuff--more just saying that I'm encouraged that it went the way it did. I think not so long ago, he wouldn't have even had to realize or care that he was hurting anyone with his statement.



how is it carey harts business whether or not someone is healthy. at 300 plus pounds, a man or woman can be more active and healthy than someone who is killing themselves trying to be thin.

I think the point of contention is that carey hart is an insensitive a-hole. Who asked him to make a comment on someone's health or lack there of? Its the fact that thin people think that they are helping fat people out by pointing out that they are unhealthy and they should change their ways.

I don't know how many times I have been at the gym or hiking in the park and some a-hole comes up to me to tell me that I should be proud that I am finally taking charge of my life and my weight or they know someone that was "big like me" and they were so unhealthy but its not to late to turn it all around.

Someone else said it best in a previous post, but we are people first and fat second. Its no one's business whether or not someone else is healthy, and Carey Hart should learn that some people won't stand by and let him just say things that do not concern him. He isnt a health expert, he should keep his comments to himself.


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 8, 2010)

Had to google him, never heard of him in my life lol


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Nov 8, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> how is it carey harts business whether or not someone is healthy. at 300 plus pounds, a man or woman can be more active and healthy than someone who is killing themselves trying to be thin.
> 
> I think the point of contention is that carey hart is an insensitive a-hole. Who asked him to make a comment on someone's health or lack there of? Its the fact that thin people think that they are helping fat people out by pointing out that they are unhealthy and they should change their ways.
> 
> ...



When did he say anyone was unhealthy? I was actually arguing the opposite with what I said (that is, that he DIDN'T say "I'm concerned about their health" which I consider the height of condescension and the ultimate cover for fat prejudice) so if I missed him talking about "health" then I apologize for that comment and this reply. I'm not saying the guy is a saint, and I completely understand why others reacted the way they did because his comment was utterly assy. I just meant for me personally, I--having seen some of the cruelty and vitriol directed at Kevin Smith, most of it by people pretending to care about "public health," when he took a stand against the airlines' policies--was actually somewhat pleasantly surprised by the fact that Hart seemed to think better of his "joke" in the end.

Not that any of this makes what he said OK at all, obviously, though I still think the "remove yourself from the world" comment was over the top. Just thinking through my reaction to the whole situation.

I totally agree with everything you said, BTW (boy, do I ever--I wanted to punch the thin woman who saw me walking to cool down after a run and said "Good for you!!" with the most condescending look in her eye).


----------



## Rowan (Nov 8, 2010)

I posted at him that i used to admire his talent and what personality I thought he had, but now just see him for the douche he is


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 9, 2010)

spacedcowgirl said:


> When did he say anyone was unhealthy? I was actually arguing the opposite with what I said (that is, that he DIDN'T say "I'm concerned about their health" which I consider the height of condescension and the ultimate cover for fat prejudice) so if I missed him talking about "health" then I apologize for that comment and this reply. I'm not saying the guy is a saint, and I completely understand why others reacted the way they did because his comment was utterly assy. I just meant for me personally, I--having seen some of the cruelty and vitriol directed at Kevin Smith, most of it by people pretending to care about "public health," when he took a stand against the airlines' policies--was actually somewhat pleasantly surprised by the fact that Hart seemed to think better of his "joke" in the end.
> 
> Not that any of this makes what he said OK at all, obviously, though I still think the "remove yourself from the world" comment was over the top. Just thinking through my reaction to the whole situation.
> 
> I totally agree with everything you said, BTW (boy, do I ever--I wanted to punch the thin woman who saw me walking to cool down after a run and said "Good for you!!" with the most condescending look in her eye).



I think i miss read your post . . . lol. also, it wasnt meant as a specific attack on you, your post just brought up some points that I wanted to make. So, I guess even though I misunderstood your post, we still agreed . . . and just so you know, if some thin B#!$ tells me something, I turn around and tell them to shove it! lol!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 9, 2010)

Well. Let's follow this simple rule:
If it looks like shit, acts like shit, talks for shit, it must be~ SHIT!



But, yeah, what an _awful_ inconvenience for one of the 'popular' bastards of the world.


It's highly disturbing how they do such public attention-whoring cries 'ohmahgawd, I saw a fatteh!' BS. Aren't we all people? Guess not. 

_My_ mistake.


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Nov 9, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> just so you know, if some thin B#!$ tells me something, I turn around and tell them to shove it! lol!



I SO wish I had... I was so taken aback that I didn't say anything. I really should have gone into full-on dripping with sarcasm mode and said "No. Really. Good for YOU!!" because she was walking too. I wonder how it must feel to think that you are automatically more fit (and a better person) than everyone who is heavier than you. I should have asked her. 

Anyway, getting OT so I will stop, but your post reminded me of some of these fools who actually feel like they are doing me some kind of favor by lecturing me about being fat or treating me like a toddler.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 9, 2010)

spacedcowgirl said:


> I SO wish I had... I was so taken aback that I didn't say anything. I really should have gone into full-on dripping with sarcasm mode and said "No. Really. Good for YOU!!" because she was walking too. I wonder how it must feel to think that you are automatically more fit (and a better person) than everyone who is heavier than you. I should have asked her.
> 
> Anyway, getting OT so I will stop, but your post reminded me of some of these fools who actually feel like they are doing me some kind of favor by lecturing me about being fat or treating me like a toddler.



I don't understand humanity sometimes, and this is one of those instances. lol . . . I guess the Carey Harts of the world just annoy me, because in his response to this person, he is basically stripping away their human dignity by essentially criticising them for something that he has no authority to criticize. 

Carey Hart hopefully "learned a lesson" from the media blunder and I hope that someone points it out to him if he is clueless enough not to have figured it out. Isn't that why wannabe celebs pay big bucks for publicists? So they don't stick their foot in their mouth? He should go back to sucking the teat of his pseudo-celebrity status and leave other people alone.

This is exactly the reason why I don't like to fly . . . although, it would be awesome if all the fatties in the world booked tickets on the same flight as cary hart, to show him we mean business. lol . . . one can dream


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 9, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> A second point must be made, though.
> 
> The general public doesn't quite know what 300lbs looks like. For example, my friends all think I'm like 250lbs max. When the truth is that I'm almost 100lbs over that. And people in public generally think I'm around that, too.
> 
> ...



Omg, and I love you for saying this . . . unless they are heavy themselves, the general public has no concept of size. I love when they talk about the "I was so fat, I wanted to die" sort of celebrity stories and then they say "I balloned to 250 lbs" . . . Well, unless you are 4'6, 250 lbs aint so bad. Like when that fat actress show came out with kristie alley. all the tabloids quoted her as being "around" 250 lbs, and me and my people [family and friends, who are mostly heavy] were laughing because there is no way she is just 250 lbs. Not that we are judging, but if you are going to chronicle your honest weight loss journey, at least be honest.

The general public has no concept of size, you are either fat or thin. There is no in-between.


----------



## Tau (Nov 9, 2010)

Hungry people are angry people. They both look hungry to me.


----------



## imfree (Nov 9, 2010)

Tau said:


> Hungry people are angry people. They both look hungry to me.



Oh, the hypocrisy! People deny themselves food to be "morally superior" and then viciously hate people who don't voluntarily starve themselves. I've reasons to suspect someone of doing that before.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 9, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> Omg, and I love you for saying this . . . unless they are heavy themselves, the general public has no concept of size. I love when they talk about the "I was so fat, I wanted to die" sort of celebrity stories and then they say "I balloned to 250 lbs" . . . Well, unless you are 4'6, 250 lbs aint so bad. Like when that fat actress show came out with kristie alley. all the tabloids quoted her as being "around" 250 lbs, and me and my people [family and friends, who are mostly heavy] were laughing because there is no way she is just 250 lbs. Not that we are judging, but if you are going to chronicle your honest weight loss journey, at least be honest.
> 
> The general public has no concept of size, you are either fat or thin. There is no in-between.



Being very close to 4'6", I totally know what you were getting at! lol! 
BTW, Kirsty Alley looked good, and still does. Just throwing that out there 



Tau said:


> Hungry people are angry people. They both look hungry to me.



LOL!  Love this! It's probably true. Not only that, but they don't eat meat... so they must be EXTRA hungry. 
It's so true, though! When someone's angry and bitchy, usually a bite to eat will ease it out. Sure does the trick for everyone I know. Especially me, which kinda sucks sometimes, lol.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 9, 2010)

Tau said:


> Hungry people are angry people. They both look hungry to me.



hahaha . . . i agree, after just coming back from lunch, i am feeling much more pleasant . . . 

Also, Carla, you are so right, I love Kristie Alley, its just I totally dont believe her on some points. But I understand why she has to lie, she is an actress afterall.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

Buffie said:


> NOT.
> 
> Here's a clue, Carey. Big people exist. Big people travel. Big people fly commercial. Big people have to sit in regular airplane seats because I don't currently have the resources to open my own fat-friendly airline.
> 
> ...



Personally, I think celebrities need to realize that there is more to life than them, and that they are not the center of the universe. It doesn't help that our society encourages that kind of behavior.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 9, 2010)

The hatemail has arrived and apparently I am supposed to feel bad that I will never be as well-known or loved as either P!nk or her idiot boyfriend. Also, I am not just a dickhead, but I am "Sir Dickhead" - of Monty Python fame, perhaps?

People are utterly predictable and sad.


----------



## bonified (Nov 9, 2010)

People get hurt when they're feeling that they've been treated unjustly. I didn't read the twitter or most of the responses on this thread that seemed mostly about personally insulting people & pullin judgement moves on people personally not known. 

I like pink only cos she's a freak & pulls one handed push ups in one of her vids. That is dedication, strength and passion, whatever it is, those three personality traits are rather lacking in everyday life & i admire them, however utilised. Her husband tho, to me is relatively unknown. 

Encroaching on someones personal space uninvited is def uncomfortable. Airlines need to make arrangements for discounts for us fatties, I buy 2 seats, as its not the person next to me's prob to put up with me in their biz plus means I'm comfy, spread out chillin + I can take double the luggage for presents/shopping


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 9, 2010)

I can't believe this moron has merited three pages of this thread.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I can't believe this moron has merited three pages of this thread.



I can't believe one tweet from me merited three days worth of replies. Hi-yo butthurt, away!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 10, 2010)

Which only leaves the question----Was the proper paperwork submitted?

Butthurt Report Form


----------



## mossystate (Nov 10, 2010)

bonified said:


> Encroaching on someones personal space uninvited is def uncomfortable.



Yeah, it is uncomfortable. I have taken hundreds of trips on city buses. I have said silent ' prayers ', hoping that some people coming down the aisle didn't plant themselves near me. Hell, I preferred to get both seats to myself, no matter who was lurching down the aisle, as the driver put the pedal to the metal before all humans were situated.

Thing is, this guy went beyond that. He gave words to the prejudice inside his head. By mentioning a number and making a cutesy joke about it being like in the movies...he took to the next level...the level that goes beyond being a person just wanting/hoping to be comfy.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 10, 2010)

The fat person on the plane was probably thinking " It's the last seat available, and I gotta sit next to Joe Dirt!"


----------



## bonified (Nov 10, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Thing is, this guy went beyond that. He gave words to the prejudice inside his head. By mentioning a number and making a cutesy joke about it being like in the movies...he took to the next level...the level that goes beyond being a person just wanting/hoping to be comfy.



Shame on him for being human. Everyone does it, whether its whinging about a colleague with bad breath with another co worker, or commenting to a gf the doability of a random, it's just natural to observe & commenton your reality whether negatively or positively. The saddening difference is this fucked out society worships & validates celebrity douchebaggedry, gives it the kinda attention this thread has contributed too. 

There in my opinion is the unjustness of this whole dramarama.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> The fat person on the plane was probably thinking " It's the last seat available, and I gotta sit next to Joe Dirt!"



Hee!  That's a way to put it for sure! Though I think Joe Dirt was funnier.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 10, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> How come it is always the people who despise fat that get seated next to fat women on the plane? Can't I end up next to a fat woman instead once?



The last time I flew was on a little regional commuter plane and while I was trying to squeeze my hips in between the armrests, the guy in the seat next to me asked me if I wanted to lift it. I spent the first part of the flight trying to make sure I stayed well within my space until he told me to make myself comfortable. He didn't seem to be scared of teh fat which was a nice change of pace.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 10, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> The last time I flew was on a little regional commuter plane and while I was trying to squeeze my hips in between the armrests, the guy in the seat next to me asked me if I wanted to lift it. I spent the first part of the flight trying to make sure I stayed well within my space until he told me to make myself comfortable. He didn't seem to be scared of teh fat which was a nice change of pace.



Maybe he was a closet FA and was hoping your fat would reach out and touch him. LOL


----------



## imfree (Nov 10, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> Maybe he was a closet FA and was hoping your fat would reach out and touch him. LOL



Now there's an interesting thought! How many Guys feel "guilty" about their FAism and say mean, snarky things to and about fat Gals to hide it from the public? Enquiring minds want to know! Probably plenty of guys, get secretly excited by a fat Gal and feel the need to hide their true feelings, hmmm........


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 10, 2010)

imfree said:


> Now there's an interesting thought! How many Guys feel "guilty" about their FAism and say mean, snarky things to and about fat Gals to hide it from the public? Enquiring minds want to know! Probably plenty of guys, get secretly excited by a fat Gal and feel the need to hide their true feelings, hmmm........




I'd prefer guys like that stay in the closet and never come within 10 feet of a fat woman.


----------



## imfree (Nov 10, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I'd prefer guys like that stay in the closet and never come within 10 feet of a fat woman.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 11, 2010)

imfree said:


> Now there's an interesting thought! How many Guys feel "guilty" about their FAism and say mean, snarky things to and about fat Gals to hide it from the public? Enquiring minds want to know! Probably plenty of guys, get secretly excited by a fat Gal and feel the need to hide their true feelings, hmmm........



would that be a case of boys pulling our hair and chasing us in grade school because they, in fact, "like us" . . . men make no sense.


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> would that be a case of boys pulling our hair and chasing us in grade school because they, in fact, "like us" . . . men make no sense.



GoBettiePurple, that's right. Some guys are so afraid of being ridiculed by their peers, that they will outwardly be mean to a big Gal to give a "proper" appearance in front of other males, while still being able to get her attention. I was in my mid 40's before I totally let go and thought "fuck what the world thinks, I like big girls and I won't play appearance games. I won't back down!"


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 11, 2010)

I didn't get the whole story - but saw on the newsfeed on a TV in the hotel gym this morning that Pink is pregnant. It said she was 12 weeks along. 

Looks like Carey Hart's wife is about to get a lot bigger...


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I didn't get the whole story - but saw on the newsfeed on a TV in the hotel gym this morning that Pink is pregnant. It said she was 12 weeks along.
> 
> Looks like Carey Hart's wife is about to get a lot bigger...



OMG!!!, what if she has post-partum depression & profound weight gain. oh noes for CH!

*'Twould serve him right!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 11, 2010)

Those things really wouldn't really serve her right, now would they. ffs


----------



## MisterGuy (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't understand the objection to the initial twitter. Hey fat people, I hate to break it to you, but even if the world becomes completely fat-friendly in every other way, people are still going to hate sitting next to you on planes. It's just a matter of physics and personal space.


----------



## imfree (Nov 13, 2010)

imfree said:


> OMG!!!, what if she has post-partum depression & profound weight gain. oh noes for CH!
> 
> *'Twould serve him right!



Sorry, Mossy, absolutely not. I have no problem wising bad on him, but it shouldn't be at Pink's expense. Bad on my part.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 13, 2010)

Who the hell is Carey Hart?


----------



## Dromond (Nov 14, 2010)

MisterGuy said:


> I don't understand the objection to the initial twitter. Hey fat people, I hate to break it to you, but even if the world becomes completely fat-friendly in every other way, people are still going to hate sitting next to you on planes. It's just a matter of physics and personal space.



Why are you here?


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 14, 2010)

I kinda agree with him. I hate sitting next to strangers, fat or thin.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 14, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> I kinda agree with him. I hate sitting next to strangers, fat or thin.



I'd much rather sit next to a fat woman on a plane than any other kind of person, but then I'm a perv.


----------



## imfree (Nov 14, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'd much rather sit next to a fat woman on a plane than any other kind of person, but then I'm a perv.



I'll raise you that I'm an older and heavier perve than you are, too.:doh:


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Nov 14, 2010)

MisterGuy said:


> I don't understand the objection to the initial twitter. Hey fat people, I hate to break it to you, but even if the world becomes completely fat-friendly in every other way, people are still going to hate sitting next to you on planes. It's just a matter of physics and personal space.



Oh, PHYSICS! Well, I'm sure nobody here has the capability of understanding something like THAT.


----------



## MisterGuy (Nov 14, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Why are you here?



Is the implication in your comment that slavish agreement with every hair-trigger reaction to perceived fatphobia is a requirement for posting here? Because I strenuously disagree with that. Honestly, I think this kind of stuff is a distraction from actual issues fat people face, legitimate discrimination, etc. 

Thin people objecting to having their personal space (unintentionally) encroached on by fat people on airplanes, strikes me as entirely valid. Maybe the dude shouldn't have tweeted about it, but idk, doesn't seem unjustifiable to me.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 14, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'd much rather sit next to a fat woman on a plane than any other kind of person, but then I'm a perv.



and I would much rather sit next to a long haired hippie reeking of pot.

but really, lots of people dont like touching/being touched by others. no big deal.


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Nov 15, 2010)

MisterGuy said:


> Is the implication in your comment that slavish agreement with every hair-trigger reaction to perceived fatphobia is a requirement for posting here? Because I strenuously disagree with that. Honestly, I think this kind of stuff is a distraction from actual issues fat people face, legitimate discrimination, etc.
> 
> Thin people objecting to having their personal space (unintentionally) encroached on by fat people on airplanes, strikes me as entirely valid. Maybe the dude shouldn't have tweeted about it, but idk, doesn't seem unjustifiable to me.



The problem, to my mind, is that the fat person is knee-jerk "blamed" for the encroachment and nobody seems to think to question the fact that airline seats are cramped and uncomfortable, no matter who you are, when you're on an extended flight, specifically because the airlines keep shoehorning more people into planes to try and make a profit. And they (the airlines) get off scot-free in this discussion by framing it as a problem with fat people, rather than ever having to face consequences for creating such an uncomfortable, unpleasant travel environment. The fatphobia is not in not liking to be touched, it's in blaming fat people for all the world's ills and thinking they should have to change their bodies to do penance for existing.

The bottom line is we all need to co-exist, and plenty of people are annoying in plenty of ways on airline flights (wailing babies, the person who smells, the person who is sick and coughs all over the place, the tall guy, the person in front of you who puts their seat all the way back at the beginning of the flight and never puts it back up, the person who takes up all the overhead bin space, the person who talks to you throughout the flight because they are bored and forgot to bring anything to do) but fat people draw most of the genuine ire. Yes, I do think there is definite fatphobia involved in this issue, especially since discussions about it tend to devolve into how smelly and stupid big people are in addition to being fat, and how they should just put down the donut and get thin. Fat people always seem to end up being the scapegoat. Just because it is (IMO) reasonable to resent intrusion on your "personal space" doesn't mean that there is no social or anti-fat undercurrent to any of this.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 15, 2010)

^^^THIS. So very much this.^^^


----------



## imfree (Nov 15, 2010)

spacedcowgirl said:


> The problem, to my mind, is that the fat person is knee-jerk "blamed" for the encroachment and nobody seems to think to question the fact that airline seats are cramped and uncomfortable, no matter who you are, when you're on an extended flight, specifically because the airlines keep shoehorning more people into planes to try and make a profit. And they (the airlines) get off scot-free in this discussion by framing it as a problem with fat people, rather than ever having to face consequences for creating such an uncomfortable, unpleasant travel environment. The fatphobia is not in not liking to be touched, it's in blaming fat people for all the world's ills and thinking they should have to change their bodies to do penance for existing.
> 
> The bottom line is we all need to co-exist, and plenty of people are annoying in plenty of ways on airline flights (wailing babies, the person who smells, the person who is sick and coughs all over the place, the tall guy, the person in front of you who puts their seat all the way back at the beginning of the flight and never puts it back up, the person who takes up all the overhead bin space, the person who talks to you throughout the flight because they are bored and forgot to bring anything to do) but fat people draw most of the genuine ire. Yes, I do think there is definite fatphobia involved in this issue, especially since discussions about it tend to devolve into how smelly and stupid big people are in addition to being fat, and how they should just put down the donut and get thin. Fat people always seem to end up being the scapegoat. Just because it is (IMO) reasonable to resent intrusion on your "personal space" doesn't mean that there is no social or anti-fat undercurrent to any of this.





Dromond said:


> ^^^THIS. So very much this.^^^



Spacedcowgirl gets a hearty ANEN from this 400 lb BIG Boy!

I really look a little like Shoney's Big Boy.

Public transportation vehicles of all types are built for fuel and cost savings, not for comfort.

Jet airliners have been known to split right down the fuselage from metal fatigue after about 20 years of service! Sounds pretty thin and light to me! 

View attachment Big-Boy-Hamburger wb sm.jpg


----------



## MisterGuy (Nov 15, 2010)

spacedcowgirl said:


> The problem, to my mind, is that the fat person is knee-jerk "blamed" for the encroachment and nobody seems to think to question the fact that airline seats are cramped and uncomfortable, no matter who you are, when you're on an extended flight, specifically because the airlines keep shoehorning more people into planes to try and make a profit. And they (the airlines) get off scot-free in this discussion by framing it as a problem with fat people, rather than ever having to face consequences for creating such an uncomfortable, unpleasant travel environment. The fatphobia is not in not liking to be touched, it's in blaming fat people for all the world's ills and thinking they should have to change their bodies to do penance for existing.
> 
> The bottom line is we all need to co-exist, and plenty of people are annoying in plenty of ways on airline flights (wailing babies, the person who smells, the person who is sick and coughs all over the place, the tall guy, the person in front of you who puts their seat all the way back at the beginning of the flight and never puts it back up, the person who takes up all the overhead bin space, the person who talks to you throughout the flight because they are bored and forgot to bring anything to do) but fat people draw most of the genuine ire. Yes, I do think there is definite fatphobia involved in this issue, especially since discussions about it tend to devolve into how smelly and stupid big people are in addition to being fat, and how they should just put down the donut and get thin. Fat people always seem to end up being the scapegoat. Just because it is (IMO) reasonable to resent intrusion on your "personal space" doesn't mean that there is no social or anti-fat undercurrent to any of this.



There's a lot of straw-manning here. Most people I know, myself included, would rather be squeezed in their seat by a fat neighbor than have a wailing baby behind them. Or get coughed all over, talked at the whole flight, etc. Just because people resent having their space encroached on doesn't mean they don't resent all those other things, too. This guy's twitter could just as easily have been, "Die, screaming baby."

It's really an overreaction, and an overreaction typical of this board, to say that something like this is about blaming fat people for all the world's ills. No, it isn't, at least with reasonable people not most of the time. It's about mildly resenting space you paid for being taken up by someone else. Everyone is aware that airline seats are too small, but it's still entirely human to roll your eyes internally when you realize you'll be crushed against the window for five hours. 

That reaction doesn't make you fatphobic, and neither does a harmless and anonymous tweet about it, either, I don't think. Juvenile, yeah probably.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 15, 2010)

MisterGuy said:


> There's a lot of straw-manning here. Most people I know, myself included, would rather be squeezed in their seat by a fat neighbor than have a wailing baby behind them. Or get coughed all over, talked at the whole flight, etc. Just because people resent having their space encroached on doesn't mean they don't resent all those other things, too. This guy's twitter could just as easily have been, "Die, screaming baby."
> 
> It's really an overreaction, and an overreaction typical of this board, to say that something like this is about blaming fat people for all the world's ills. No, it isn't, at least with reasonable people not most of the time. It's about mildly resenting space you paid for being taken up by someone else. Everyone is aware that airline seats are too small, but it's still entirely human to roll your eyes internally when you realize you'll be crushed against the window for five hours.
> 
> That reaction doesn't make you fatphobic, and neither does a harmless and anonymous tweet about it, either, I don't think. Juvenile, yeah probably.




all of it.


----------



## Donna (Nov 15, 2010)

Not every single thought in one's head HAS to be shared with the world. There is a lot of truth to the old adage, "Somethings are best left unsaid."


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Nov 15, 2010)

MisterGuy said:


> There's a lot of straw-manning here. Most people I know, myself included, would rather be squeezed in their seat by a fat neighbor than have a wailing baby behind them. Or get coughed all over, talked at the whole flight, etc. Just because people resent having their space encroached on doesn't mean they don't resent all those other things, too. This guy's twitter could just as easily have been, "Die, screaming baby."
> 
> It's really an overreaction, and an overreaction typical of this board, to say that something like this is about blaming fat people for all the world's ills. No, it isn't, at least with reasonable people not most of the time. It's about mildly resenting space you paid for being taken up by someone else. Everyone is aware that airline seats are too small, but it's still entirely human to roll your eyes internally when you realize you'll be crushed against the window for five hours.
> 
> That reaction doesn't make you fatphobic, and neither does a harmless and anonymous tweet about it, either, I don't think. Juvenile, yeah probably.



I don't really disagree with you about most of this (and don't think Hart's tweet was that bad... more of an eyeroll kind of situation as he made some tired "sitting next to fatties, amirite?!" what-is-up-with-airline-peanuts type joke that he just assumed everyone would agree with, then recanted when he got some pushback... I think he actually reacted more decently than he needed to, socially, as I mentioned upthread). What makes this troubling to me is that there IS fat hate in this for many people--as reasonable as you personally may be--and it's something that's easy to hide behind, like "fatties are spending all the insurance money"--a kernel of truth on the surface, but other stuff going on beneath that bears looking at.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 15, 2010)

spacedcowgirl said:


> I don't really disagree with you about most of this (and don't think Hart's tweet was that bad... more of an eyeroll kind of situation as he made some tired "sitting next to fatties, amirite?!" what-is-up-with-airline-peanuts type joke that he just assumed everyone would agree with, then recanted when he got some pushback... I think he actually reacted more decently than he needed to, socially, as I mentioned upthread). What makes this troubling to me is that there IS fat hate in this for many people--as reasonable as you personally may be--and it's something that's easy to hide behind, like "fatties are spending all the insurance money"--a kernel of truth on the surface, but other stuff going on beneath that bears looking at.



Still, I thought your point about what someone's reaction would be, as in "Damn it I'm sitting next to a fat person?! Why are they so fat?!!!!??!!" vs. "Damn it! I'm sitting next to a fat person! Why are airlines seat so small?!?" bears looking at. To blame it only on the person's fat, and not the contributing factors that cause the world to be constructed in a particular way, is to miss something.


----------



## SexybbwChanel (Nov 15, 2010)

Buffie said:


> NOT.
> 
> Here's a clue, Carey. Big people exist. Big people travel. Big people fly commercial. Big people have to sit in regular airplane seats because I don't currently have the resources to open my own fat-friendly airline.
> 
> ...



AMEN!! 

What an ass to say what he did!! People are so intolerant it makes me sick sometimes!


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Nov 16, 2010)

MisterGuy said:


> There's a lot of straw-manning here. Most people I know, myself included, would rather be squeezed in their seat by a fat neighbor than have a wailing baby behind them. Or get coughed all over, talked at the whole flight, etc. Just because people resent having their space encroached on doesn't mean they don't resent all those other things, too. This guy's twitter could just as easily have been, "Die, screaming baby."
> 
> It's really an overreaction, and an overreaction typical of this board, to say that something like this is about blaming fat people for all the world's ills. No, it isn't, at least with reasonable people not most of the time. It's about mildly resenting space you paid for being taken up by someone else. Everyone is aware that airline seats are too small, but it's still entirely human to roll your eyes internally when you realize you'll be crushed against the window for five hours.
> 
> That reaction doesn't make you fatphobic, and neither does a harmless and anonymous tweet about it, either, I don't think. Juvenile, yeah probably.



I thought about this some more and had more thoughts (I'm sure you're all SO excited  )... if he had posted "Die, screaming baby" (admittedly not a 1:1 comparison as he didn't say "die fatties") then parents would be up in arms about it, no? And I certainly wouldn't blame them.

The other thing I thought was that maybe you are just too nice a person (and I'm not being sarcastic) to see that a lot of people out there do blame the world's ills on fat people when confronted with the necessity of sitting next to one of us on a plane. I read a lot of comment threads after the Kevin Smith airplane fiasco and let me tell you, those people had it in for fat people in just about every possible way. It wasn't just about being squeezed on an airplane. As with almost every discussion about fat, the health concern trolling and indignation about how much damage we are supposedly doing to the public health system and insurance market, to the environment, to our children, etc. etc. were all out in full force. We can't really know what Carey meant by his tweet, though I am giving him the benefit of the doubt and assuming he just had a brief moment of rudeness and frustration upon realizing he'd be uncomfortable during the flight--and, like so few people, in the end he actually thought of the big guy as a person and considered how uncomfortable HE probably was when traveling in small seats--but for many people, it's just another reason to hate fatties.



mcbeth said:


> Still, I thought your point about what someone's reaction would be, as in "Damn it I'm sitting next to a fat person?! Why are they so fat?!!!!??!!" vs. "Damn it! I'm sitting next to a fat person! Why are airlines seat so small?!?" bears looking at. To blame it only on the person's fat, and not the contributing factors that cause the world to be constructed in a particular way, is to miss something.



Exactly! This may not be the most egregious example of fat hate ever, but how we react to it still means something, and is interesting and important to look at in my opinion.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 17, 2010)

MisterGuy said:


> Is the implication in your comment that slavish agreement with every hair-trigger reaction to perceived fatphobia is a requirement for posting here? Because I strenuously disagree with that. Honestly, I think this kind of stuff is a distraction from actual issues fat people face, legitimate discrimination, etc.
> 
> Thin people objecting to having their personal space (unintentionally) encroached on by fat people on airplanes, strikes me as entirely valid. Maybe the dude shouldn't have tweeted about it, but idk, doesn't seem unjustifiable to me.



Orrr...Carey Hart could just get a brain and realize that the fat doesn't rub off.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 17, 2010)

Hart's whining just shows how precious and entitled we here in the west have become. Have any of you ever gone traveling in the developing world? Now _there's_ an invasion of personal space and comfort; one which can last, quite miserably, for days in a creaky conveyance over deplorable roads. And nobody whinges.

Having to sit in the padded, air-conditioned comfort of an airplane for a few hours with someone's objectionable thigh brushing against yours, well, it really don't compare.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 17, 2010)

My tweet got no response, but that's okay.



> @hartluck Hey, don't sweat it; most fatties I know are used to dealing w/dickbags, so s/he probably didn't mind sitting by you.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh noes! Pink is pregnant. She might get....fat! Will her hubby stop sitting next to her?

snerk


----------



## imfree (Nov 18, 2010)

Ample Pie said:


> Oh noes! Pink is pregnant. She might get....fat! Will her hubby stop sitting next to her?
> 
> snerk



Worse than that!!!, don't celeb's divorce if a partner catches teh dreaded Fat Plague? Enquiring minds must know and that would end up in that damned Enquirer, for sure!!!


----------

